# Spring Mountains Iwagumi ADA



## FelixAvery (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

Way to go, Felix!! I love the hardscape. It is just right for this size of tank. 

What kind of fish do you have in there? They are little blurs. 


Very nice!!


----------



## FelixAvery (Mar 29, 2007)

thanks kelley, lol 185 views 1 reply.
could i get any pointers or tips from more experienced people?


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

FelixAvery said:


> thanks kelley, lol 185 views 1 reply.
> could i get any pointers or tips from more experienced people?


looks great I have to agree with Kelly the hardscape is a perfect compliment to the plant selection and tank size. Excellent Tank, your making me want to try a nano


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

For whatever reason, I don't see anything in your post, Felix. No pic, no writing. :?:


----------



## foolish1 (Apr 11, 2007)

looks great, what carpet plant is that?


----------



## FelixAvery (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys, the foreground is riccia tied to thin stones
behind that we have some e.tennelus and further back two unnamed stems, please can i get an id?

http://i115.photobucket.com/albums/n301/Hunter_1989/springscapegood.png
bert theres a direct link, dont know whats gone wrong

yeh interesting footnote about the hardscape, this is based on freezethaw, the way water trapped in cracks in rocks forces them apart, I wanted to show that even though nature can break things (eg hurricanes) it will still create beauty

i actually used my dads pickaxe to break a big rock and used the peices for the scape


----------



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

FelixAvery said:


> could i get any pointers or tips


here mine =). I think you should trim the background plants down to their last 5cm let them and let them grow thick. as they are thick, shape the plants. thats me. you might like it wild. also, the riccia is arranged too uniformly around the rocks. maybe using rocks of uneven size and shape will help.

hope you take my comments well =)


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Very nice, Felix! My only comment is to the foreground on the left. The whiteness leads your eyes over there, and diminishes a little the rest of it. I guess, I would suggest not quite so much 'whiteness'.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

The hardscape looks very nice but I would make a few suggestions. First, even out the sand height where it meets the front glass. Second, do as stepheus suggests and trim the plants in the back. The nahjenshen will look very nice in that tank as a thick stand. I cannot tell what is in the back right but I might suggest you change it for Didiplis diandra, Hemianthus micranthemoides or even Ludwigia arcuata. Those plants would trim and fill in nicely but have a delicate leaf shape that compliments that tank. They are also easier to shape and control. One last thing, the tennelus is a little big for that position. If it does not get smaller as the tank matures, I would suggest changing it with E. tennelus Micro or one of the lower liliopsis species.

It does look nice though I think it has awesome potential! Nice job.


----------



## FelixAvery (Mar 29, 2007)

thanks for the tips guys, i will definately take some of them on board 
edit: ok ive leveled the sand, pruned the background and tidied up the tennelus, will try and get a new bg plant at work on sunday


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Looks very nice, Felix.

Do you have a less touched-up photo? This looks a little "painted".

I like the way you included "ADA" into the title. More views that way eh!? 

The tips mentioned are good. Remember that most stems love a good pruning...

One for the PFK contest I hope.


----------



## FelixAvery (Mar 29, 2007)

thanks george, yeh the shot is majorly touched up, because my bulb is blown so i was using a desklamp 

I think i will enter the competition but it still needs some work


----------



## FelixAvery (Mar 29, 2007)

more photos after a trim, tried to make the colors right on the camera so it doesnt look so edited
also pictures of my new setup  cant wait to start it
PLUS wabi-kusa


----------



## FelixAvery (Mar 29, 2007)

hmm ive got a bit of blue algae on my riccia, any tips for taking it away?


----------



## skincareaddicted (Mar 19, 2007)

very nice, thanks for sharing. I got ideas about lighting from your pictures, since i am going a little nuts trying to find proper lighting for my 10 gallon without resorting to using a hood. 

Kristen


----------



## FelixAvery (Mar 29, 2007)

thoose lights cost £4.99 form ikea and as you can see they grow stuff great


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

Nice looking tank cant really tell how the scape looks in your last pic's do to the low lighting but the first picture you took, The back looks too even I wold cut the back left down almost below the left rock that would help give it a three dimentional depth look versus a flat look.

As for the blue green algae ADA makes stuff called Phyton Git, and green bater. If you "paint" some Phyton git on the blue green algae it wil almost emediatly dissolve the cytobacteria. While the green bacter will eat all the decayed plant matter and the dead cytobacteria so it will not come back.

Blue green alge starts from 2 major things I have noticed high lighting, and the biggest one decaying organic matter in the tank. If you get rid of all the mulm in the tank and do good water changes you should never see the stuff again.


----------



## FelixAvery (Mar 29, 2007)

thanks for the great advice arowanaman! 
about the background do you mean make it sloped? front to back or left to rigt?


----------

